# Shadow Warrior on OS X?



## AdmiralAK (Jun 25, 2005)

Someone gave me his shadow warrior CD (I guess they did not want the game anymore) - I had played the demo of the game, but back then I had no cash to buy it  - so now I can...or can I ?

I start the game, in classic, I get the menu options (new game, load game, options, etc) - I select new game, and then the application quits!

I do not see any OS X versions (the source code is available online for the game now) - has anyone built a macos x loader ? or do people know how I can play the game?

My powerbook does not boot into OS 9


----------



## Ifrit (Jun 26, 2005)

Hm, Shadow Warrior for Mac is optimized for OS8 and OS9 and uses special "unholy" code and quirks of this OS which is the reason it fails to run in the classic environment. In order to disable these optimizations you need to edit/add some lines the SW.cfg file:

WaitNextSleep = -1 
BackgroundSleep = 20 
SelfModifyPPC = 0 
Coords = 0 
Rate = 0

I can not gurantee that this will work. But it is worth a try.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks!
i will give it a try


----------



## ora (Jun 27, 2005)

Look here: http://www.insidemacgames.com/news/story.php?ArticleID=11089

Its open source, and ryan gordn is workign on it, so hopefully an osx native evrsion soon.


----------

